# Know anyone with white racing pigeons?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you guys know anyone with white racing pigeons, and not just homers. Besides the obvious suggestion of Dennis Kuhn and Roger Mortvedts sell out.

Let me know, 
Sho


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

The two names you mention are probably the most well known for racing, show and breeding stock. Other than this you can check with the white dove business guys as their birds are down out of racing stock, but you may have to work with them for several years to put some speed back on them. That or cross them on your best racing stock and then take the pure and almost pure white birds and in breed them. 

I myself was lucky enough to obtain some whites down out of White Pletinckx (pronounced Play-tic) stock birds, these were some of the foundation whites bloodlines used by Disney himself. They will be flying young birds this year and so far they are keeping up with my pure racing stock with no problems. On several tosses I have had the birds come in all busted up and the whites come in on their own with no problems. 

Our races for young birds start in about 4 more weeks so it will be interesting to see how they perform. Anyway good luck to you if you google White racers you will find numerous lofts that sell white racing birds, but most say they will perform good for white bird releases not for racing.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you for the response, I was hoping that I would find someone that has started their own family from those guys' birds. I'll buy them from Dennis if I have to but I like to avoid getting pigeons from people that have a lot of birds; was hoping to find a small back yard flier with some whites that he has raced. Google has failed me that is why I asked here; like you said everything is for dove releases. That is what I want to do but I don't want to waste loft space on them would rather have them be for releases and racing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

check with this loft, he at least used to breed nice white birds. 
http://www.terrybrooksloft.com/


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> I was hoping that I would find someone that has started their own family from those guys' birds.


PM Message Sent


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have some, pm me


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

First To Hatch said:


> Thank you for the response, I was hoping that I would find someone that has started their own family from those guys' birds. I'll buy them from Dennis if I have to but I like to avoid getting pigeons from people that have a lot of birds; was hoping to find a small back yard flier with some whites that he has raced. Google has failed me that is why I asked here; like you said everything is for dove releases. That is what I want to do but I don't want to waste loft space on them would rather have them be for releases and racing.


Roger unfortunately passed away a short time ago but his son is selling off many of his birds including the whites, so why buy from someone else when you can obtain his birds directly from the source.... I.E. the loft that produced them in the first place. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/in-memory-of-roger-mortvedt-loft-sell-out-74574.html


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

lawman I am having a really hard time dealing with his son. The prices are three times as stated in that post, all the good birds will be auctioned off at an auction where I won't have a chance at, I don't want to pay what he is asking for third tier birds.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Sho, You said Google has failed you. What about looking at one loft races, race results from the AU, or have you thought about going the grizzle route?

If a guy paid money and send a white bird to a one loft race he must think he has pretty good white birds. Some one loft races have prizes for whites and griz. I think a few are all whites and griz. Just an example Shasta Classic every year has a prize for whites and griz. Looking at this year from the race website it shows three guys sent white birds, I don't know them from Adam. I am guessing if you made contact with enough guys eventually you might find one that would get you a pair. You could start with these three from the Shasta Race this year.

Nicholas Lebresco
0213-IF14-WC
0215-IF14-WC
Clinton Fitzhugh
1441-AU14-FOYS
1665-AU14-FOYS
Bill Ensign
14069-AU14-TBW

The other option is scanning race results on the AU website. That is probably the best way to find a small back yard flyer that races whites. You will have to look for a while. They are few and far between. In the 15 pages of AU Registered Champions, there is only one white listed to this guy: 

Duane Kugler
AU 04 OMAHA 1221
WH

One thing to note was out of the 15 pages of registered champions Roger Mortvedt has 11 birds listed none of which are white 

The last suggestion is the grizzle route. There are just a lot more of them. If you keep breeding grizzle to grizzle they will keep getting more white. 

Good luck


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> Sho, You said Google has failed you. What about looking at one loft races, race results from the AU, or have you thought about going the grizzle route?
> 
> If a guy paid money and send a white bird to a one loft race he must think he has pretty good white birds. Some one loft races have prizes for whites and griz. I think a few are all whites and griz. Just an example Shasta Classic every year has a prize for whites and griz. Looking at this year from the race website it shows three guys sent white birds, I don't know them from Adam. I am guessing if you made contact with enough guys eventually you might find one that would get you a pair. You could start with these three from the Shasta Race this year.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have just set back and kept my mouth shut when it came to Roger Mortvedt's whites. I had everything set with him to get some late hatch whites from his best breeders back in 2007. That was until I checked his race records online and did not find one of his whites on the top of the sheet. Lots of BB and BC but no whites.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been looking for months to get some of the whites from Roger Mortvedt's lines. None of the breeders I have spoken with would part with their original birds. I did get in touch with Ron Mortvedt and, yes, it was a bit difficult to get some answers from him but I purchased 2 pair of the whites. Whether they will produce diploma winners for me remains to be seen. My advice is to do research and purchase from someone whose birds will potentially produce for you. I believe it's a crap shoot every time you buy birds anyway. Just because you get Ganus bred birds does not guarantee you will produce winners, same with the Mortvedt birds. I don't know what 3rd tier birds are or how someone can call them that not having had them and flown them. If you don't want to buy from someone, then don't. Bad mouthing them on here doesn't accomplish anything. You need to find birds that will fly for you, that respond to your training methods, etc. If I had a magic formula to tell you how to do that I'd write a book! Basically, it's trial and error. I do know several flyers who had flown the Mortvedt line and done well with them. I went to the AU site and looked at the 2009 results and found several Mortvedt whites that won diplomas. I did not go through any other years as I was just looking up the parents of one of the birds I bought.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

another thought too, it is just too hard to breed for color and performance at the same time. color should be at the least concern. so really good whites are few and far between.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Tim Macken had a white bird come in the money in the million dollar race in 2013, I think he is from Minnesota or Wisconsin, I'm not sure if he would sell a bird just that he has white birds that race.
Dave


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

akbird said:


> I have been looking for months to get some of the whites from Roger Mortvedt's lines. None of the breeders I have spoken with would part with their original birds. I did get in touch with Ron Mortvedt and, yes, it was a bit difficult to get some answers from him but I purchased 2 pair of the whites. Whether they will produce diploma winners for me remains to be seen. My advice is to do research and purchase from someone whose birds will potentially produce for you. I believe it's a crap shoot every time you buy birds anyway. Just because you get Ganus bred birds does not guarantee you will produce winners, same with the Mortvedt birds. I don't know what 3rd tier birds are or how someone can call them that not having had them and flown them. If you don't want to buy from someone, then don't. Bad mouthing them on here doesn't accomplish anything. You need to find birds that will fly for you, that respond to your training methods, etc. If I had a magic formula to tell you how to do that I'd write a book! Basically, it's trial and error. I do know several flyers who had flown the Mortvedt line and done well with them. I went to the AU site and looked at the 2009 results and found several Mortvedt whites that won diplomas. I did not go through any other years as I was just looking up the parents of one of the birds I bought.


Well all I can tell you is I never bought any birds directly from Roger, I did purchase whites that were supposed to be off of his birds and none of them even made it to the 150 mi mark. Now were they really bred down from his birds? Well I will never know and I got rid of the breeders several years ago and that is why I am now trying out the whites I have..... Had I bought Rogers birds well it would probably been a dfferent story altogether, we will never know. As for purchasing only the fastest birds, well to each his own. When it comes to any birds I want birds that can home from any distance I send them to first and formost! Through linebreeding and inbreeding I can put the speed back on any bloodline, but they have to be able to come home first!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

lawman;795915 When it comes to any birds I want birds that can home from any distance I send them to first and formost! Through Linebreeding and inbreeding I can put the speed back on any bloodline said:


> Amen!!! Homing is #1


----------



## lahunter562 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll will be picking up two pairs of pigeons from Mortvedt's place tomorrow. one pair of black homers and a pair of white homers. Hopefully I'll pick/get some good breeding stock. Any thoughts on this... guys.  Thanx for reading....


----------



## lahunter562 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lots of good homing pigeons at Roger Mortvedt's place. I bought 2 pairs of homing pigeons. One pair of white homing pigeons and a black pair of homing pigeons. Many to choose from, too bad that my wallet kept me from taking another pair or two.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have talked to a lot of people lately, one purchased 60 pigeons from Mortvedt and ended up culling them all, anoother bought 25 from Dennis Kuhn and culled them all as well. Thats why I am asking on here, I think flapdoodle came up with a really good idea however.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*Sho, I Found Some Whites For You*

OK not really, but if anyone has a few minutes to spare this was pretty cool.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=796567&postcount=3016


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

WORK that is what any color hast have put into it. The blue family Isthe base color.And the most bred color. Any person could breed good race type whites. HOW take the time to build them. It takes years BUT as a side project it can be done. Use your BEST birds Over whites and grizzles to increase Quality. Even doing so with late breeding.Because every color breeds junk anyway. So the ideal is to move forward. Remember color is just what you see and quality is what you want. And can not see in race birds without results. And any color when using quality As a tool improves And color returns. People whine about whites being no good But do nothing to improve them. Take the challenge and see what you can do.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The problem most Flyers see with Racers with White Flights is they tend to wear on the ends quicker than other colors. At least that is what some authorities say.


----------



## birdee (Oct 1, 2014)

http://whiteracers.20m.com/ This is the link to Dennis Kuhn's website. He specializes in white racing homers. He has birds for sale on there right now with some good prices. Hope this helps.


----------

